# help me hook dad up



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

My dad has been through some rough times in the past several years, and has had to sell almost every firearm he owned to make ends meet. But over the years he held on to the one weapon he realy loved, and honestly i dont have many memories of him without that weapon. For reasons i still cant comprehend, (im an H&K man) he loved that gen 2 Mod 22. A few months ago his house was broken into while he and his girlfriend were at work and a smith and swesson sigma (no great loss there) and his beloved 40 cal were stolen. Never thought anyone could get that upset over a glock. Anyway his birthday is coming up and im tracking one down to replace the one that was stolen. My question to you strange glock loving people is this. I like to do a little something special to guns i give as gifts. He liked the gun in the standard configuration so i dont want to risk going to extravigant with it. Im thinking maby new tritiums and some kind of upgraded trigger group. So, what all would you recomend having done to the pistol to make it special without comprimising its glockeyness? Looking forward to your impuy on the matter!


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

Seems to me the sights are the best thing to do. Trigger's not a bad idea at all, but the trigger feel might be one of the things he's really attached to. Whatever you do, though, it's gonna be special for him to have you give him this gift and major props to you for it. You are one good dude.


----------



## BearTaylor (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry your Dad is having a rough go. It's the right thing to do whatever you can to make his life better. You'll never regret it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SteveC said:


> Seems to me the sights are the best thing to do. Trigger's not a bad idea at all, but the trigger feel might be one of the things he's really attached to. Whatever you do, though, it's gonna be special for him to have you give him this gift and major props to you for it. You are one good dude.


I agree with everything said above.

However, in place of a trigger modification, have you considered a custom slide cover plate? You can get plates with many different logos or images that are stocked for immediate sale, design your own image, or just go with something simple like his initials. Here are some links to give you an idea of what's available:

GlockStore.com - Glock Parts & Accessories, Glock Magazines & Apparel

Samples:
Custom Glock Slide Cover Plates - GlockStore.com

Custom Glock Slide Cover Plates - GlockStore.com

Different store, similar options:

Lone Wolf Distributors - Product Detail - LWD Custom Slide Cover Plate

I am not involved with any of these companies in any way, nor have I ever dealt with them in any manner.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds like you're doing a good thing..........good luck.


----------

